# Rye Pale Ale



## Dan Pratt (22/9/14)

Lately I have been liking a little % of Rye to my beers, which is likely due to the nature of being a hop head and searching for more flavor on the malt side of the bill. I have made up a recipe that includes rye and some ingredients I have available.

This beer should have a nice bittering charge from the 60m addition and great flavor from the late kettle additions that get complimented with the rye dryness and the mash profile on the dry side also with a Beta Peak rest for 20mins.

Let me know what you think and if you have any experience/recipes or knowledge of what I should adjust.

```
Recipe: Rye Pale Ale
Style: American Pale Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l   
OG: 1.053 SG
Color: 8.9 EBC
IBU: 32.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 63.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Malt:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.50 kg               Golden Promise Ale Malt - Simpson UK (5. Grain         1        78.3 %        
0.50 kg               Rye Malt (9.3 EBC)                       Grain         2        8.7 %         
0.50 kg               Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC)                  Grain         3        8.7 %         
0.25 kg               CaraPils (4.5 EBC)                       Grain         4        4.3 %

Hops:        
12.00 g               Warrior [15.10 %] - Boil 60.0 min        Hop           5        19.1 IBUs     
21.00 g               Amarillo [9.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min        Hop           6        7.5 IBUs      
21.00 g               Amarillo [9.30 %] - Boil 5.0 min         Hop           7        4.1 IBUs      
21.00 g               Amarillo [9.30 %] - Whirlpool  5.0min    Hop           8        2.1 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [35. Yeast         9        -             
42.00 g               Amarillo [9.30 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days     Hop           10       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: 
----------------------------
Name                         Description                                  Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In                      Add 24.00 l of water and heat to 20.0 C over 20.0 C        20 min        
Protein Rest                 Heat to 55.0 C over 35 min                   55.0 C        10 min        
Saccharification             Heat to 63.0 C over 10 min                   63.0 C        20 min        
B - Amalayse                 Heat to 72.0 C over 5 min                    72.0 C        35 min        
Mash Out                     Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min                   78.0 C        15 min        

Ferment @ 19c with WLP001
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/9/14)

.2-.3 kg of rye in a 5.5-6kg bill for APA for me.

Anything else, it gets soapy in a hoppy beer.


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/9/14)

Ok so about 5%. 

What do you mean by soapy....? I havent heard that expression before.


----------



## Pilchard (22/9/14)

I'm drinking a 5.5 ale malt 1.25rye malt 0.5 carapils 0.25 light crystal, magnum at 60 and 30, galaxy at 0 and dry. For 55 IBU. Nice drop.

It needs some passion fruit so Amarillo or citra would be what I will add next time.


----------



## AndrewF (23/9/14)

There's a Sierra Nevada ruthless rye clone recipe over on the electric brewery website that I am going to brew this weekend. It calls for about 13 percent rye. It seems to have some good reviews.


----------



## sponge (23/9/14)

I often do 5-10% in APA's for a little flavour and mouthfeel, but similar to Goomba, I find it 'muddies' the hops a little in larger quantities.

I find that all the hop flavours and aromas are still there, but just don't seem as sharp or pronounced with a large % of rye.

In saying that, I've had some really nice PA's with high %'s of rye.

Research, brew, take notes and adjust accordingly.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (23/9/14)

Seems like a big protein rest is this for the rye?

Protein Rest Heat to 55.0 C over 35 min 55.0 C 10 min


----------



## sponge (23/9/14)

It's only a 10min rest at 55 by the looks of it, the rest is just ramp time to get to 55 from ambient (I'm assuming).


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (23/9/14)

Yeah I see that now I read it wrong. 

Thanks

So what does the Rye add? Any commercial (easy to get ) examples out there for me to try?
ninja edit - Also anyone used rye caramel malt?


Thanks 

JJJ


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/9/14)

AndrewF said:


> There's a Sierra Nevada ruthless rye clone recipe over on the electric brewery website that I am going to brew this weekend. It calls for about 13 percent rye. It seems to have some good reviews.


I have made a few recipes from the Electric Brewery site and had been considering the Sierra recipe but have already got a bunch of IPA's on tap right now and wasnt sure I wanted to make a 13% just yet, if this one turns out nice @ 5% then I will try that as an ipa as I really like the hop combo they use.


----------



## pajs (23/9/14)

Not a pale ale, but the 'current favourite' version of Dr Smurto's Golden Ale recipe works well with 20% rye:

55% Ale (normally TF FM MO or GP)
20% Vienna (german)
20% Rye
5% Carabohemian
Magnum @ 60 to 30 IBU
Victoria 1.5g/L @ 20 and 0
WY1272 American Ale II
Water chemistry - CaSO4 and CaCl2 added to achieve ~ Ca 90 ppm with the SO4:Cl ratio at ~1:1 starting from rainwater so no Na, Mg or CO3.
Mash - 67C for 90 mins, 78C mashout.

I've done this with only Mosaic as the hops and it's been excellent. Rye + Vienna seems to be really good.


----------



## philmud (23/9/14)

AndrewF said:


> There's a Sierra Nevada ruthless rye clone recipe over on the electric brewery website that I am going to brew this weekend. It calls for about 13 percent rye. It seems to have some good reviews.


I made this & it was nice, but a touch too sweet IMO. This *may* have been due to poor hop utilization (bittering hops were in a stocking).


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/9/14)

^ ^ i was going to message you to see how they turned out, thanks for the feed.

Im hoping that the 19ibu from using Warrior for bittering instead of a clean bittering charge from say magnum or millenium will ride nicely with the rye and dry finish?


----------



## Tahoose (23/9/14)

JoeyJoeJoe said:


> Yeah I see that now I read it wrong.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Mountain goat did a rye IPA recently which I bought at dans, tasted a bit too much like their normal IPA for me. But there's an option.

Also had a Bacchus rye beer at the alehouse project a couple of months ago. Which was moreish, at 7% it wasn't a session beer but I enjoyed it.

Maybe Ross has some tips?


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/9/14)

JoeyJoeJoe said:


> So what does the Rye add? Any commercial (easy to get ) examples out there for me to try?
> ninja edit - Also anyone used rye caramel malt?


The rye is supposed to add a peppery/spicey flavour to the beer.

The recent commercial Rye beers I tried are Brew Cult Super Fly Rye IPA, great balanced beer all the malt, rye malt and hops playing well together. Another was the Ruthless Rye IPA which has been mentioned but it was not super hoppy nor did it have a massive rye kikcing flavour.

Another one I have had is Devils Canyon Sunshine Rye IPA from the US, it has a massive rye spiceyness to it and you really know its there when you drink it.

http://devilscanyon.com/wpcproduct/california-sunshine-rye-ipa/


----------



## seamad (23/9/14)

For me Rye has a big impact on mouthfeel too, gives an almost oily slickness.


----------



## pajs (23/9/14)

I get an earthy-spicy thing from using rye. It changes the mouthfeel too (bit richer/more viscous). Good for head on the beer as well.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/9/14)

pajs said:


> I get an earthy-spicy thing from using rye. It changes the mouthfeel too (bit richer/more viscous). Good for head on the beer as well.


I was using the wheat for an improved head retention and you say the rye adds that aswell....maybe swap out the wheat for Vienna instead?


----------



## pajs (23/9/14)

I like the look of your recipe as is. Rye and wheat together sounds good.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/9/14)

found a 7 year old article about using Rye.

http://byo.com/stories/issue/item/326-brewing-with-rye-tips-from-the-pros


----------



## Tahoose (23/9/14)

I'm planning a rye beer soon anyway thinking 

60% pils
25% rye
10% wheat
5% dark crystal

1469 West Yorkshire 

Willamette for bittering 
Vic secret for flavour and aroma
30ibu


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/9/14)

looks like your aiming for more an English Pale Ale as I was looking to get an APA.

25% seems alot, have you used Rye before?


----------



## bigmacthepunker (23/9/14)

Hey pratty, 
I know your after a apa or ipa. The Sunshine Coast brewery do a very nice rye ESB. Well worth a try.


----------



## Tahoose (24/9/14)

Pratty1 said:


> looks like your aiming for more an English Pale Ale as I was looking to get an APA.
> 
> 25% seems alot, have you used Rye before?


I've used a little bit in an IPA and you know it's there 

But I'm going off smurto's rye version of the DSGA, and a few recipes I've seen on home brew talk. Plenty of people making ryes with bigger percentages.

I'll do a smaller batch for this one as a test. I think I'll be getting some rice hulls aswell.


----------



## jimi (24/9/14)

The heretic gramarye is worth a try. I've my second rye beer on tap ATM which is based heavily on a clone recipes for terrapin's rye pale ale (which I've never tried). There's 10% rye in my beer and as seamad stated I find the most notable contribution from the rye is the slick oily mouth coating feel (at this % any way) and the glass lacing / head retention. My future plans are to use a similar percentage in English milds with earthy hops. What I particularly liked about the gramarye was its sessionable strength but full strength flavour


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/9/14)

After more reading I think I will run with this % of malts for a first rye ale ( for the record is have 4 other beers in front of this one )

Golden Promis Ale 80% 
Wheat Malt 10%
Rye Malt 6%
Cara Pils 4%

With 16% being huskless I wont be needing any sea gulls.....

The hops will stay the same but will be bumped up to around 40ibu, using 28g each for all the late amarillo additions.


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/9/14)

Feeling good about this beer recipe and decided to make it next monday. B)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/78476-what-are-you-brewing-2014/page-46#entry1224677

I will try and take some happy snaps and document it for the thread.


----------



## klangers (25/9/14)

Nice one. Let us know how it goes


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/10/14)

Well I forgot to take the happy snaps until I was nearing the end of the boil, the Amarillo smell was great, I think I had forgotten how good that hop is.

Actually had a higher than targeted OG hitting 1.054 with an increased brewhouse efficiency to 68%, this was attributed to 3 factors;

mashing in beta (60-64) and alpha peak(70-74) rest instead of single infusion h34r:
using a seperate lauter tun for sparging instead of draining through the malt pipe on the BM and getting a higher preboil gravity and volume
increasing the boil vigour using a dome hood - normal loss is 3.25lts per hour, had 4.15lt for a 60min boil gaining 6 points of gravity, usually only 5 points from a 60m boil.
The WLP002 yeast starter got going after a nice 8hr lag session and she is fermenting nice. The gravity sample @ 20c had a hello bitter and spiceness...cant wait get it into the glass....in 2 weeks after dry hopping. :super:


----------



## Tahoose (1/10/14)

I'm re-thinking my Rye Beer a little

Going to work off this a little and keep some of my original thoughts

http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26124

78.5 % Ale
13 % Rye
5 % Wheat
3 % Dark Crystal
0.5 % Choc

EKG for 40 IBU @ 60 mins
Vic Secret for 20 IBU Cube Hop

West Yorkshire 1469

Mash 67c

Abv 6%


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/10/14)

Just an update, I dry hopped it on the weekend with 42g of Amarillo and its sitting at 20c for the next week before i cold crash and tarnsfer to the keg.


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/10/14)

Here she is....(not exactly a nature shot...will try and get a photo from the garden with some green and blue to show her off)





Im pretty happy with the resulting beer.


excellent colour and head retention, laced the glass nice.
clarity is very bright only a slight hop haze from the dry hopping, WLP002 flocculated great.
Amarillo aroma and flavour is spot on :icon_drool2: ....... I had forgotten how bloody good that hop is!
It finishes dry from the 30min rest at 63c, much dryer than anticipated ( FG 1.009 )
The 6% rye and warrior bittering charge play well together but the dryness doesnt allow for them to come through enough

The Amarillo aroma/flavour really balances well the Rye/Warrior combo then the dry finish leaves you wanting more. 

Overall a great beer :super:


----------



## klangers (20/10/14)

Would you add more rye next time around?


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/10/14)

klangers said:


> Would you add more rye next time around?


If I was to increase that to 10% Id have to work on the finish and try for a 1.012-.1013 gravity, then again others have not liked it at a higher % on a APA and maybe the dryer mash temp would keep that increased % in balance.I think 6% was a great starting point for my first ever beer with Rye, certainly wouldnt go lower than 5-6%.

Id like to try it with more body to the beer to see how those ingredience worked before adding more rye.


----------



## Joel Mcleod (29/10/14)

Brewed an AIPA with rye on the weekend: mash vol. 33L, pre boil vol. 30L, post boil vol. 24L, cube vol. 20L

BB Ale malt - 87.7%
Breiss Rye Malt - 3.5%
Breiss Victory Malt - 3.5%
Wey Munich 1 - 5.3%

24g Chinook FWH 
14g POE FWH
10g Chinook @40min
10g Citra cube
10g Galaxy cube

Haven't pitched yeast as yet, I'll be using US05 in fridge at 18 degrees. Only found this topic after I bought my grains. Will the low amount of rye still give a dry, spicy quality to the beer? guess I'll find out. 

cheers,


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/10/14)

It may be noticeable. My LHBS always said to really taste a malt add 10% and you will know it's in there. I had my beer last night and at 6% it's there but not the driving force of the beer. 

What temp did you mash at and what was your total Ibu?


----------



## Joel Mcleod (30/10/14)

held a temp of 66 for 90mins
IBU of 67. I'm finding IBU hard to judge because of the cube hop additions. Will the rye flavour be lost if IBU is to high?


----------



## Tahoose (30/10/14)

It won't be lost but 3.5% of the total grain bill isn't really that much. It should still add to the beer, and somebody with a good palate should still be able to pick that there is some rye there.

:icon_offtopic:

Picked up 5kg of rye this morning


----------



## Joel Mcleod (31/10/14)

Well, I'm far and beyond being an aficionado when it comes to picking out flavours . But I'll let ya know if I can taste 3.5% rye


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/3/15)

Recently made this beer again and changed the Amarillo for Mosaic, mashed at 64c instead of 63 but changed the Yeast to Dry English Ale 007 - finished at 6% again, dry crisp and the aroma/flavour of Mosaic :icon_drool2:

Recipe

Rye Pale Ale 2

OG - 1.054
FG - 1.007
ABV - 6%
IBU - 35
EBC - 10

80% JW Ale
10% Wheat Malt
6% Rye
4% Carapils

Warrior @ 60m - 15ibu
Mosaic @ 10m - 10ibu
Mosaic @ 5m - 5ibu
Mosaic @ WP - 5ibu (10min whirlpool)

WLP007 Dry English Ale @ 19c

Dry Hopped with 2g/L Mosaic :super:

This was also my 100th batch of homebrew and its fantastic.


----------



## Tahoose (2/3/15)

Looks like a nice recipe. I'd imagine it would pour a decent head.


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/3/15)

Tahoose said:


> Looks like a nice recipe. I'd imagine it would pour a decent head.


It does actually, super white and lacey. I seem to use about 10% wheat with my ales and could prbably back that off to 5% but it adds a nice foam and mouthfeel, plus I had a whole sack of it.


----------



## nala (2/3/15)

Pratty1 said:


> It does actually, super white and lacey. I seem to use about 10% wheat with my ales and could prbably back that off to 5% but it adds a nice foam and mouthfeel, plus I had a whole sack of it.


I made the Electric Brewery version on three occasions now.
The change that I made was that I used Rolled Rye from the Pantry Man store, prefer this to Rye Malt.
Everyone trying this beer thinks it is great.


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/3/15)

nala said:


> I made the Electric Brewery version on three occasions now.
> The change that I made was that I used Rolled Rye from the Pantry Man store, prefer this to Rye Malt.
> Everyone trying this beer thinks it is great.


The recipe from Kal, is that the Ruthless Rye IPA with 13.5% Rye malt?

also, what was the difference with the rolled rye to the rye malt?


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/3/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Recently made this beer again and changed the Amarillo for Mosaic, mashed at 64c instead of 63 but changed the Yeast to Dry English Ale 007 - finished at 6% again, dry crisp and the aroma/flavour of Mosaic :icon_drool2:
> 
> Recipe
> 
> ...


This beer is very tasty. The Mosaic fruitiness really compliments the Warrior bitterness and the rye dry/spice combined with the dry mash. It also cleared up super well, I think 007 may be my go to yeast! May have to to try the Amarillo/Mosaic combo for the 3rd rye ale.





and just to show how clear this is without filtering, gelatin and only 1 day cold crash.....you can see the jar of malt and flag right through the pint.


----------



## Nullnvoid (1/8/15)

Pratty1, how did your brew turn out?

I'm playing around with the following recipe, but do not know how to get more colour added. Has anyone got any suggestions?

Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 26.96 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 9.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.1 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 75.6 %
0.60 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 10.1 %
0.60 kg Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 3 10.1 %
0.25 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4 4.2 %
12.00 g Warrior [15.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 18.9 IBUs
30.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 6.3 IBUs
21.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 2.4 IBUs
30.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 60.0 Hop 8 8.7 IBUs
1.0 pkg California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [35. Yeast 9 -
50.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/8/15)

Hi, if your chasing some colour then look to add some crystal malt, about 5%. If you don't want the sweetness of the crystal you can throw in 0.5% of chocolate malt and that create an amber hue. Taking the later option you want to increase the late hops and Dryhop a little.


----------



## Nullnvoid (3/8/15)

Thanks Pratty1! Adding some crystal increased the colour!


----------

